# Any males opting for the small size Tank Solo or Musts?



## dsing90

Hi all,

I've got a 6.3" inch wrist and tend to lean towards smaller/classic sizings of 34-38mm pieces. What from I can gather, the now discontinued Tank Solo small (marketed to ladies) is truest to classic tank unisex sizing at 31x24.4mm and I believe the proportions would suit any small wrist for a more 'classic' feel. 

Perhaps that the Large Must may work for small wrists too but tend to think even that will be a little large for my taste...

So can you help me: 

Did anyone opt for the Small Tank Solo and could you share some pics if you have them? 
Or even pics of the Tank Must Large on small wrists would be much appreciated.
Particularly on the bracelets!

Thanks!
Daniel


----------



## powerband

Daniel, I think you’ll be perfectly fine with the Tank Solo Small. 

Here’s a pic of my Cartier Tank Must large on my 6.4 inch wrist:











And below is my brother’s Cartier Tank Must large with bracelet on his 6.5 inch wrist:











Could we go smaller? Sure! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsing90

powerband said:


> Daniel, I think you’ll be perfectly fine with the Tank Solo Small.
> 
> Here’s a pic of my Cartier Tank Must large on my 6.4 inch wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And below is my brother’s Cartier Tank Must large with bracelet on his 6.5 inch wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could we go smaller? Sure!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both of those look incredible, thanks for sharing! I may just have to try on the Large at an AD!


----------



## neverover

I wore Tank LC in older size 24mm x 30mm and I have 6.2 inch wrist. These watches are meant to be worn smaller so the whole brancard would glistened when the light reflects to it. I’ve seen some pictures here with large and I’m not too impressed by it. The watch are meant to be small and subtle. There are reasons why dress shoes are made to be sleek and not oversized like a Balenciaga sneaker. 

I think you should try the Tank Must in small size as well. They are truer to large Tank LC size with 2mm in lug width reduction.


----------



## dsing90

neverover said:


> I wore Tank LC in older size 24mm x 30mm and I have 6.2 inch wrist. These watches are meant to be worn smaller so the whole brancard would glistened when the light reflects to it. I’ve seen some pictures here with large and I’m not too impressed by it. The watch are meant to be small and subtle. There are reasons why dress shoes are made to be sleek and not oversized like a Balenciaga sneaker.
> 
> I think you should try the Tank Must in small size as well. They are truer to large Tank LC size with 2mm in lug width reduction.


Thanks for affirming this. I totally agree. End of the day, anyone can wear anything but to me there’s something about the original proportions which is intrinsic to its timeless design and aesthetic.


----------



## 2d77

hello,

here's a 24x30 tank, on my 6.3 wrist. A larger size would be too big for me i think....


----------



## cheu_f50

I actually prefer the smaller tank, but the lack of second hand is the reason why I gravitate towards a XL


----------



## ronenash

With my 7.5" wrist I will need the large or extra large. Plan to visit the boutique to try them on this week.


----------



## Jonathan T

The Tanks seem to look better on the smaller side relative to the wrist. It's a shame as like many others i want the Tank XL as it's not quartz and it has the lovely guilloche but alas, it is too big for my 6.5" wrist. It fits but it doesn't exude the same classic presence of a Tank. I know because i tried my wife's small Tank Solo on and it looks well proportioned haha.


----------



## dsing90

2d77 said:


> hello,
> 
> here's a 24x30 tank, on my 6.3 wrist. A larger size would be too big for me i think....


Looks fantastic!



Jonathan T said:


> The Tanks seem to look better on the smaller side relative to the wrist. It's a shame as like many others i want the Tank XL as it's not quartz and it has the lovely guilloche but alas, it is too big for my 6.5" wrist. It fits but it doesn't exude the same classic presence of a Tank. I know because i tried my wife's small Tank Solo on and it looks well proportioned haha.


Totally, if they had the smaller sizes in automatic that'd be the cherry on top. Would love to see a pic of the Small on your wrist!


----------



## Jonathan T

dsing90 said:


> Looks fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> Totally, if they had the smaller sizes in automatic that'd be the cherry on top. Would love to see a pic of the Small on your wrist!











A medium would probably work too. I feel like for tanks better to err on side of smaller.


----------



## dsing90

Jonathan T said:


> View attachment 16443131
> 
> A medium would probably work too. I feel like for tanks better to err on side of smaller.


That's what I'm talkin about! Jonathan, that's a stunner on you mate. Perfectly proportioned. Thanks!


----------



## Jonathan T

dsing90 said:


> That's what I'm talkin about! Jonathan, that's a stunner on you mate. Perfectly proportioned. Thanks!


Thanks. Except it's my wife's haha. I don't ever wear it but i tried it on only because i'm looking at a Cartier ronde and i'm curious how the bracelet with the hidden clasp looks and feels like on the wrist.


----------



## dsing90

Just thought i'd give an update here...
Finally got some time to head into my local AD to try on the Small and Large. The Small is VERY small in person, even for my 6.5" wrist.

Ended up going with the Large on bracelet. Couldn't be happier. 'Large' can be a little misleading as it is really isn't that big at all. 

You can read forums and scroll through social media pics all day but there's no substitute for trying these on in person if you're looking to pick one up.


----------



## BePhreed

dsing90 said:


> You can read forums and scroll through social media pics all day but there's no substitute for trying these on in person if you're looking to pick one up.


Wholeheartedly agree. I was very surprised when trying on the Must line and also a Reverso. The numbers are deceiving. Wrist type (flat, round, etc.) also plays a role.


----------



## powerband

dsing90 said:


> Just thought i'd give an update here...
> Finally got some time to head into my local AD to try on the Small and Large. The Small is VERY small in person, even for my 6.5" wrist.
> 
> Ended up going with the Large on bracelet. Couldn't be happier. 'Large' can be a little misleading as it is really isn't that big at all.
> 
> You can read forums and scroll through social media pics all day but there's no substitute for trying these on in person if you're looking to pick one up.
> 
> View attachment 16593414



Agreed. I’m all for small watches but when I tried on the small Tank, it was significantly smaller in person than I’d like. The large isn’t large at all, and is the perfect size on my 6.3-inch wrist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

neverover said:


> I wore Tank LC in older size 24mm x 30mm and I have 6.2 inch wrist. These watches are meant to be worn smaller so the whole brancard would glistened when the light reflects to it. I’ve seen some pictures here with large and I’m not too impressed by it. The watch are meant to be small and subtle. There are reasons why dress shoes are made to be sleek and not oversized like a Balenciaga sneaker.
> 
> I think you should try the Tank Must in small size as well. They are truer to large Tank LC size with 2mm in lug width reduction.



The various Tanks shown in pictures on the internet almost always seem bigger than they are. I have a classic Tank and a large Must, and they are much smaller in real life. Judging their size and proportion to the wrists they’re on in pictures here is a misleading exercise.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moonfuneral

here's my flat 6" wrist (skinny I know) with a small tank solo


----------



## cbeagle

2d77 said:


> hello,
> 
> here's a 24x30 tank, on my 6.3 wrist. A larger size would be too big for me i think....





powerband said:


> The various Tanks shown in pictures on the internet almost always seem bigger than they are. I have a classic Tank and a large Must, and they are much smaller in real life. Judging their size and proportion to the wrists they’re on in pictures here is a misleading exercise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



unless you use a wide angle lens, when taking a wrist shot, you need to place the camera 50 cm or more away from your wrist. If you are to close to the object, the proportions will be misleading and distorted. The larger the distance the closer the proportions will come to realty.


----------



## SBGN005

The small has my vote


----------

